# Best lighting for a 10 gallon, low light plants



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

I currently have the deluxe Aqueon hood with the light that came with it, I believe a T-8 standard flourescent, but would like better lighting for the plants I have coming in (anubias, wisteria, corkskrew val and cabomba). Would I get a T-5? Eventually may go with some higher light plants so want to be prepared, since technically I don't think the plants I have coming will need any more than I have. 


My hood is 20" and the light is 18". So I need one that length.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What is the kelvin on your florescent light?

What has worked best for my NPT's-Daylight 6500k-watts vary based on bulb size-changed out every 12 months since the florescent color temp is used up and the plants can't use/see it for energy as well-I also change out my florescent starter at that time too.


----------



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

According to Aqueon it is 8,000k and 15 watt.

I'm totally lost when it comes to kelvins. Is the less number the better?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I have found that using the lower end of the kelvin to work better for plant growth due to color temp and how/what the plants can see to use for energy-Its not that an 8000k won't work so much as 6500k is more ideal for plant growth-at least in my experience.


----------



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

Ok. Thanks


----------



## Danno (Oct 10, 2014)

I just recently got a Finnex Stingray 20" for my 10 gallon, only had it a couple days, so I can't speak on plant growth, but I like the light.


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

I would stick with the t8 if you want to keep the hood. Going to a single t5 that would work with your hood has less watts than the one you currently have. Plus you can pick up your 6500k lights at walmart, which makes it very cost effective.

Oldfishlady's advice take as gospel... If you want to know anything about planted tanks look for her threads, she really knows her stuff.


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

I have the Aqueon T8 Floramax and it works good for up to medium light plants and maybe some high light plants, though I would stick with medium and under if you're not going to use CO2 and you want it to thrive.


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

Danno said:


> I just recently got a Finnex Stingray 20" for my 10 gallon, only had it a couple days, so I can't speak on plant growth, but I like the light.


I have to second the Stingray light. Just got one for one of my plant tanks. Super impressed so far. It has all the right spectrums for plant growth. Tank looks awesome compared to the fluorescent I had on there.


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

Danno said:


> I just recently got a Finnex Stingray 20" for my 10 gallon, only had it a couple days, so I can't speak on plant growth, but I like the light.


 Finnex is one of the best lighting sources I have ever found. For low to moderate lighting the Fuga- Ray planted plus is one of the best on the market. it is also the best price on the market. You can buy it direct and it comes with a full warranty. It gives your plants every thing they need in lighting.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Yea Finnex is really nice. I'm using the clip-on Planted+ on one of my tanks and it grows like crazy.


----------

